# Help no Medical Insurance



## kopite7 (May 12, 2021)

My daughter (UK national) lives in Italy although she has been living there a few years she only applied for permesso in September of last year, after chasing for months she finally got an email reply that they are 'processing' her application today. 
This past week she has been diagnosed with a medical condition that requires surgery, the main problem is she has no medical insurance! 
What options are open to her, besides returning to the UK? Is there any kind of scheme/insurance that allows for pre-existing medical conditions?
Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If she has received her ID card proving she's a permanent resident, she should be covered for the surgery regardless of whether or not she has enrolled in the health system at this point.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How did she apply without some sort of health care?

You need health care of some sort to become resident. At which point you can pay into the national service if you don't qualify in other ways.


----------

